# Late 1960's Western Flyer Delivery Wagon



## Cathy Bishop (Mar 14, 2016)

Any ideas on the value would be greatly appreciated. I've been hunting around on the web for price guides but can't find any. My sister got it for Christmas probably in 68 or 69. I'm feeling too lazy to clean off the thick layer of barn grime but it's never been repainted. Condition issues are a half missing pedal on the right side. I believe it originally had some kind of plastic streamers coming out of the end of the handlebars that are also missing.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 15, 2016)

Around $250. A bit more if you're not in a hurry.


----------



## Cathy Bishop (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank You!


----------

